# Good and bad from the yard sale



## debodun (Sep 8, 2020)

I did sell the pressback rocking chair and the people paid the full price with no dickering.



I did have a few casualties from the high wind on Monday. A lot of figurines got blown off the porch railing by a sudden 40 MPH gust. Some fell into the hedge and could be rescued. Two fell onto the porch an were broken beyond repair - a figurine of a dancing woman and a vase from Czechoslovakia.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 8, 2020)

When is the next sale, deb?


----------



## debodun (Sep 8, 2020)

Sept 19th when we have our village-wide sale. Mine will largely depend on the weather. It's a comment on what people expect these days when they won't even take things out of the "free" box.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 8, 2020)

Here's hoping for even more success! 

Chant after me Deb, this old sales pitch... "sell, sell, sell"!


----------



## debodun (Sep 8, 2020)

Oh boy, if only I could. The people across the street had a sale on Saturday and Sunday. I thought they were going to do it again on Monday because they left their tables out and just covered them. But Monday morning they came out and put everything away. Go figure. I went over there on Saturday and bought these items:


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 8, 2020)

I'm with you... one or two sales events like the one you put on, and that would be enough for me, too.

All of the setting up and taking down, that is a lot of work.


----------



## debodun (Sep 8, 2020)

Amen to that! Especially when I have to do it all by myself.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 8, 2020)

debodun said:


> Amen to that! Especially when I have to do it all by myself.


What sort of success did you have with all of the glassware?


----------



## jujube (Sep 8, 2020)

I thought the idea was to get rid of things, Deb, not to add to your hoard.....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 8, 2020)

debodun said:


> Oh boy, if only I could. The people across the street had a sale on Saturday and Sunday. I thought they were going to do it again on Monday because they left their tables out and just covered them. But Monday morning they came out and put everything away. Go figure. I went over there on Saturday and bought these items:
> 
> View attachment 121538View attachment 121539View attachment 121540


Holy smokes, Deb, you're going to need an addition on your home to store the vast collections of things you have!


----------



## debodun (Sep 8, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> What sort of success did you have with all of the glassware?



I did sell one item of pressed glass for $20 - a banana boat. A few vases. No Depression glass, though.


----------



## debodun (Sep 8, 2020)

I case anyone wanted to know, this is what I actually sold (most on Friday)

vintage metal candy box
basket
blackboard
kerosene fuel bottle
galvanized tubs and pails
lawn windmill
wicker fan
wooden plant stand
metal plant stand
old manual pull brass doorbell
metal container
rasp/file
mint/bonbon dish
floral pattern scalloped edge dish
2 mini crocks
wicker laundry basket
pressed glass banana boat
3 bottles
clothes rack
used assorted postage stamps
wristwatch bands
records
cast iron pot
another clothes rack
jigsaw puzzle
snack tray
braided rug
sapphire earrings
leather Kodak camera cover
Rubik's puzzle
a few Bibles
pressback rocking chair
plant
necklace
chain wrench
Wedgwood vase
perfume spritzer
box of old vacation home movies (my aunt's)
Pampered Chef bowl
souvenir plate
platter

and yet it seemed when I packed it up, there was just as much.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 8, 2020)

debodun said:


> I case anyone wanted to know, this is what I actually sold (most on Friday)
> 
> vintage metal candy box
> basket
> ...


Wow! Job well done!

I am so proud of you!


----------



## debodun (Sep 8, 2020)

All for less than $150.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 8, 2020)

debodun said:


> All for less than $150.


Seeing those things go out the door and to the homes of others who appreciate them, is always a good feeling, and having a little extra cash in ones pocket is never a bad thing regardless of how much it is.


----------



## debodun (Sep 8, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Holy smokes, Deb, you're going to need an addition on your home to store the vast collections of things you have!



I have my own collections. I am just trying to get rid of other things in the house -mainly my mom's collections and other miscellaneous items.


----------



## debodun (Sep 8, 2020)

I just put out the garbage for pickup tomorrow and found some eggs smashed at the end of the driveway. They've been theer a while - all dried out. Don't know if it is just some youthful hijinks because school starts next week, or somebody miffed that I would sell something for 90% off the asking price at my yard sale. Didn't see any smashed eggs in any neighbor's property.


----------



## debodun (Sep 8, 2020)

One thing I though would sell was a lace tablecloth. I didn't even see anyone look at it. One thing that is going to the city mission is woman's clothes. They are a pain for me to have to string a line to hang them and lug them out and one one even looks at them. There's a man in church that works there and he can take them there for me so I don't have to go to Albany.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 8, 2020)

debodun said:


> One thing I though would sell was a lace tablecloth. I didn't even see anyone look at it. One thing that is going to the city mission is woman's clothes. They are a pain for me to have to string a line to hang them and lug them out and one one even looks at them. There's a man in church that works there and he can take them there for me so I don't have to go to Albany.
> 
> View attachment 121570


Tablecloth looks gorgeous, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Sep 9, 2020)

Well, when most people eat out of pizza boxes and fast food bags, what do they need a lace tablecloth for?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> Well, when most people eat out of pizza boxes and fast food bags, what do they need a lace tablecloth for?


Times have changed for sure, and it's so true, family time at the kitchen is definitely not what it used to be, and that's a shame.


----------



## Jules (Sep 9, 2020)

It seems like the most popular items were for exterior decorations.  

Many people don’t even want a formal dining room any more.  Too bad about the tablecloth.  A creative person might find other uses for it.


----------



## debodun (Sep 9, 2020)

Someone that stopped said it's illegal to sell upholstered furniture. I have no idea if this is true or not. Sometimes people from out-of-state stop and the regulations may different there. I think a lot of people are just concerned about bugs (fleas and bedbugs in particular). I can say my items are bug-free, but that doesn't convince people. I thought this antique chair would be snapped up. A few looked casually at it as they passed, but no real interest. The seat upholstery is fairly new.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> Someone that stopped said it's illegal to sell upholstered furniture. I have no idea if this is true or not. Sometimes people from out-of-state stop and the regulations may different there. I think a lot of people are just concerned about bugs (fleas and bedbugs in particular). I can say my items are bug-free, but that doesn't convince people. I thought this antique chair would be snapped up. A few looked casually at it as they passed, but no real interest. The seat upholstery is fairly new.
> 
> View attachment 121696


We have a chair almost identical to yours, with a green velvet seat. It belonged to my late in-law's family. We'll be donating it to Goodwill along with another antique chair of theirs.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> Someone that stopped said it's illegal to sell upholstered furniture. I have no idea if this is true or not. Sometimes people from out-of-state stop and the regulations may different there. I think a lot of people are just concerned about bugs (fleas and bedbugs in particular). I can say my items are bug-free, but that doesn't convince people. I thought this antique chair would be snapped up. A few looked casually at it as they passed, but no real interest. The seat upholstery is fairly new.
> 
> View attachment 121696


I'm equally surprised that wonderful armchair wasn't snapped-up!

What a beauty!


----------



## debodun (Sep 9, 2020)

I forget what the original fabric was. Seems to me it was some tan and cream geometric pattern, but don't hold me to it. I had it reupholstered as a Christmas present for my mom about 2 years before she passed. Cost $125 then. I doubt I can even get my money back on that. One person said the fabric was "too busy", but it's what mom wanted.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> I forget what the original fabric was. Seems to me it was some tan and cream geometric pattern, but don't hold me to it. I had it reupholstered as a Christmas present for my mom about 2 years before she passed. Cost $125 then. I doubt I can even get my money back on that.


A beautiful choice in fabric, Deb, and you're right, gleaning ones investment back for such fabric and upholstery work more than likely won't happen, but the chair looks gorgeous and that's what counts.


----------



## debodun (Sep 9, 2020)

Well, if I can't sell it I can always do what The Fonz always told everyone to do.


----------



## debodun (Sep 9, 2020)

I had a woman stop and she walked with a cane. She said she couldn't drive hand had to hire someone to take her wherever she wanted to go. Then she eventually got around to asking for my phone number and inquired if I liked Chinese food. By this time my alarm bells were going. Seems she just got too chummy, too fast. My gut feeling is she was looking for someone to act as her chauffeur, may even drive her around for nothing. Maybe she was looking for a girlfriend, but she will have to look elsewhere. I don't play that game!

Another one emptied out boxes of items and then didn't put anything back. She also tried on winter coats and instead of putting them back on the hanger, she just dropped them on the floor and walked away. She ignored me when I asked her to put things back.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> Well, if I can't sell it I can always do what The Fonz always told everyone to do.
> 
> View attachment 121698


And charge them for their sit-down time!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> I had a woman stop and she walked with a cane. She said she couldn't drive hand had to hire someone to take her wherever she wanted to go. Then she eventually got around to asking for my phone number and inquired if I liked Chinese food. By this time my alarm bells were going. Seems she just got too chummy, too fast. My gut feeling is she was looking for someone to act as her chauffeur, may even drive her around for nothing. Maybe she was looking for a girlfriend, but she will have to look elsewhere. I don't play that game!
> 
> Another one emptied out boxes of items and then didn't put anything back. She also tried on winter coats and instead of putting them back on the hanger, she just dropped them on the floor and walked away. She ignored me when I asked her to put things back.


The woman that disrespected you by dropping coats on the floor, I would have had my husband show her off the property.


----------



## Knight (Sep 9, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> The woman that disrespected you by dropping coats on the floor, I would have had my husband show her off the property.


You mean since Deb is unmarried you would have your husband go to Deb's. Doesn't seem possible in time since you are  in Canada & Deb is in upstate NY.


----------



## hellomimi (Sep 9, 2020)

debodun said:


> I had a woman stop and she walked with a cane. She said she couldn't drive hand had to hire someone to take her wherever she wanted to go. Then she eventually got around to asking for my phone number and inquired if I liked Chinese food. By this time my alarm bells were going. Seems she just got too chummy, too fast. My gut feeling is she was looking for someone to act as her chauffeur, may even drive her around for nothing. Maybe she was looking for a girlfriend, but she will have to look elsewhere. I don't play that game!


Deb, you may be suspicious of everyone trying to befriend you but nothing will change if you keep that mindset. I see why you feel at home in forums like this where you can rant/vent to your heart's content. You get the satisfaction of people responding to you while keeping them at a safe distance so as not to take advantage of you.

Have you thought of buying those med alert plans in case of a medical emergency? You may feel invincible now but without a relative or friend who cares for you, one of these days you might have a "life teaching moment".


----------



## debodun (Sep 11, 2020)

Can someone explain why people will buy kid and baby clothes at garage sales, but not adult clothes?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> Can someone explain why people will buy kid and baby clothes at garage sales, but not adult clothes?


Ironically, I just passed a yard sale two days ago where racks of adult clothing were displayed, and the yard was abuzz with people.

As for baby and children's clothing and things, thrift stores, second-hand stores, garage and yard sales were my go-to places when I needed something for them. I can't count the number of times I arrived home with next to new and sometimes, brand new things for my kids, and at a fraction of new, store-bought prices.


----------



## debodun (Sep 11, 2020)

I have a line strung in my yard on which to hang clothes. People just walk past and don't even glance.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> I have a line strung in my yard on which to hang clothes. People just walk past and don't even glance.


Make sure the line is noticeable, and not being seen as being an actual real clothesline with clothing on it.


----------



## debodun (Sep 11, 2020)

I always hang my laundry out in the front yard when having a sale.


----------



## Jules (Sep 11, 2020)

Likely because adult tastes are very specific.  If you had a rack of Lululemon, they’d be noticed.   

Take your clothing to a consignment store.  If they refuse them, you might as well donate them.  They know what will sell.


----------



## debodun (Sep 11, 2020)

I have a 60 gallon trash bag of clothing no one even glanced at at my yard sale. I am donating it to the city mission. There a man that works there that goes to my church. I'll probably see him on Sunday. Last year I gave him a bag full of my dad's socks and he was very grateful.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 11, 2020)

Babies and kids outgrow their clothes long before they wear them out; therefore, people would rather buy second-hand and save the cost of buying new. 

With adult clothes, it depends on what you're selling, and you have to choose carefully what you offer. Men's Levi's, for instance, sell in a heartbeat. My professional work clothes, all brand names at a time when brand names mattered, never lasted until noon on sale day. One of my favorite sales was a 20-year-old Evan Picone suit. That's right, 20 years old. It was classic and tailored and still favored in the working world. IIRC it cost $200 at an outlet mall and still fetched $50 at a yard sale.

A London Fog or Burberry rain coat wouldn't last long, nor would a pea coat of any brand. 

If you're offering dresses that are no longer fashionable/in style, have specific fashion "tells" like shoulder pads, gathered fabric at the shoulder, or prints/plaids that are no longer trendy, they aren't going to sell at any price. 

Run-of-the-mill, off-the-rack women's dresses, pantsuits? Cut the buttons off, take zippers out, rip them into fabric strips and make rag rugs out of them. People will buy rag rugs


----------



## debodun (Sep 11, 2020)

There are some of the clothes I have.


----------



## Knight (Sep 11, 2020)

Read  GXp post #41 the last line fits exactly what you display


----------



## debodun (Sep 11, 2020)

That maroon coat with the faux fur lining was the one the woman tried on then dropped on the floor and walked away.


----------



## debodun (Sep 11, 2020)

These are the "new" items I put out and thought they'd sell, but I still have them.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> These are the "new" items I put out and thought they'd sell, but I still have them.
> 
> View attachment 121989View attachment 121994View attachment 121995View attachment 121996View attachment 121997


Just love whimsical things, so of course the man in the gazebo appeals to me in a really big way, as do the old glass oil lamps!


----------



## debodun (Sep 11, 2020)

The people in the gazebo are sweethearts, but I guess the girl didn't show up in the photo. She's hidden behind a column.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> Can someone explain why people will buy kid and baby clothes at garage sales, but not adult clothes?


I would never buy any used clothes.  Clothes today, NEW clothes, are CHEAP, esp. at Walmart types of stores, for any age group. 

In my early twenties, antique clothing was an in thing.  I remember buying boots, some dresses, a fur coat; enjoyed going to Portobello Road in London, that type of thing.

Old clothes should be donated.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 11, 2020)

Fast fashion is just that, so you might as well just buy it as inexpensively as you can. If it hasn't fallen apart in the wash by the time you're tired of it or it's out of style, it goes to Goodwill anyway.

If you've spent a lot on trendy clothes, there's no point in trying to sell them because they aren't salable. Money frittered away. Colors that are in this season, are out next season. Details that catch the eye today, look silly tomorrow. Faux anything is still faux.

If you've spent a lot on classic and timeless clothes, keep them and wear them as long as you like.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> I have a 60 gallon trash bag of clothing no one even glanced at at my yard sale. I am donating it to the city mission. There a man that works there that goes to my church. I'll probably see him on Sunday. Last year I gave him a bag full of my dad's socks and he was very grateful.


Good for you. 
That’s truly wonderful. 
Im sure they will put to good use.


----------



## wcwbf (Sep 11, 2020)

hate HAVING yard sale but LOVE going to them.  this summer was a total bust.  i never even went out looking.

have made a few great finds.  at 2 stops, for a total of $15, came home with a Foodsaver (vac sealer) and a ton of the bags.

at a different sale found a HUGE messa Fiesta-ware.  i'm frugal... some say cheap.  for me a find has to be GREAT for me to go over $5.  came home with 12  4pc place settings (@ about $40 each) and a bunch of extra stuff.  NO cracks or chips.  

here's to a much improved yard sale season in 2021!


----------



## debodun (Sep 13, 2020)

debodun said:


> I have a 60 gallon trash bag of clothing no one even glanced at at my yard sale. I am donating it to the city mission. There a man that works there that goes to my church. I'll probably see him on Sunday. Last year I gave him a bag full of my dad's socks and he was very grateful.



The city mission guy wasn't at chutch today, even though he assured me he would be. I think those clothes have a curse on them.


----------

